# Caramel Apple Bites



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Some of you may remember my failed attempts at trying to do the caramel apple bites, that I had wanted to do so badly for our Halloween party. I have found this link via Pinterest where they use melted butterscotch chips instead of the caramel. I just found it, so I have not tried it yet; but I am going to! I will let you know the results once I do. If anyone beats me to it, please, let us know how it goes!
http://www.abc4.com/content/about_4...ramel-Apple-Bites/a0GahzFGV0-atgD0gD3eWQ.cspx


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I've seen that link before but after my own abysmal caramel apple bites efforts (they all melted in about 5 minutes lol), I am skeptical. Also we don't get butterscotch chips here but am thinking that a butterscotch candy would be the same thing maybe? Please let us know how it goes!!
Everytime I see a post for the ''original'' mini caramel apples on pinterest, I just want to yell that they don't work! hehe


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha I remember all that apple drama! I'm the one who wanted to do them for my party, but then after hearing all of your horror stories I said to hell with it! LOL


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah! We remember! i tried some the year before....fail ..let us know how that recipe goes!!!!!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I am not going to be off again until next week, so I will probably not be able to try it until then, but I will definately let you know! Rosella, the chips are not at all the same as butterscotch candies! I'll tell you what though, if it works out, I'll send you some!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, score for me!  haha 
While at the supermarket yesterday I saw that we've just got some caramel flavoured baking chips (like chocolate chips for cookies) so I bought some and a couple apples in hopes that maybe the texture will hold up to the apples. Although am now thinking that maybe you have all been using caramel chips and I won't have anymore luck that before  I'll get to much on the left over caramel chips and apple if it all goes south anyway!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

rosella_au said:


> Oh, score for me!  haha
> While at the supermarket yesterday I saw that we've just got some caramel flavoured baking chips (like chocolate chips for cookies) so I bought some and a couple apples in hopes that maybe the texture will hold up to the apples. Although am now thinking that maybe you have all been using caramel chips and I won't have anymore luck that before  I'll get to much on the left over caramel chips and apple if it all goes south anyway!


That is what the butterscotch chips are, so you may have some luck! I used the Brach's caramels when I tried it. Let us know how it goes! Good luck!!!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

I too lived through the horror of those @#!% apple bites off pinterest! EPIC FAIL! 

I can't wait to hear how they turn out!!!! good luck!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I found THIS recipe online a while ago, and I thought it was GENIUS!! I'm def trying it this year! 
http://domesticfits.com/2011/10/12/inside-out-caramel-apples/


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

pmpknqueen said:


> I found THIS recipe online a while ago, and I thought it was GENIUS!! I'm def trying it this year!
> http://domesticfits.com/2011/10/12/inside-out-caramel-apples/


Oooh, that looks good, too!


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

I had those pinned. Eek! 

I just found this today and it might be a good alternative as you could make them whatever size you want. 

*Caramel Apple Treats*


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I made white/dark chocolate apples last year. They were pretty, but not very many people ate them. Too many other really easy foods to eat, as opposed to getting chocolate everywhere. Here are the leftovers with the oranges that didn't get used up for my Jack-O-Lantern cocktails. I would definitely do this with bite sized pieces, though. They tasted great, and the chocolate stayed put where I drizzled it.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I _finally_ got the butterscotch chips today and will be trying the caramel apple bites with those tomorrow! I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

I've read that the big tip is that the balls of apple have to b really really dry one blogger actually layed them out on a towel and hit them with a blow dryer before dunking into the caramel good luck can't wait to hear I'd luv to do this for r party this year!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hollie H said:


> I had those pinned. Eek!
> 
> I just found this today and it might be a good alternative as you could make them whatever size you want.
> 
> *Caramel Apple Treats*


great find hollie h....looked at the recipe..nice and easy....i"m definately doing those for my halloween party....could do with a few more though..any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

If you are looking for some super simple tasty treats...here you go:

Candy Kabobs










Halloween Candy Bark 









Acorns








acorns - Donut Hole, Pretzel Stick, Nutella (or canned frosting) and chocolate sprinkles. How cute (and easy) is that! 

Chocolate dipped strawberries









Covered Marshallows








Marshmallows dipped in caramel, left to harden, and dunked in chocolate (all on a stick)


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hollie H said:


> If you are looking for some super simple tasty treats...here you go:
> 
> Candy Kabobs
> 
> ...


thanks hollie h...much appreciated...


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

If you are looking for something different, just let me know and I will see what I can hunt up for you.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hollie H said:


> If you are looking for something different, just let me know and I will see what I can hunt up for you.


CHEERS!!!....hollie h....


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the Halloween candy bark and how easy is that!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ok i wasnt here last year and i dont like caramel apples so ive never even been tempted to do caramel apple bites but what happened with all the failed attempts last year? im really curious now lol


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Grrrr. The butterscotch chips aren't working so great either. I had trouble getting them to melt to begin with, so I had to add a little oil. They didn't coat very evenly. They do seem to have set up pretty well, the butterscotch is not dissolving like the caramel did. They do not taste like caramel apples, they taste like butterscotch apples and it is a totally different consistency. My husband likes them, I am not crazy about them. I think that I will stick with the heated melted caramel and the apple balls in apple cider. I am going to do the Halloween candy bark and I am going to do the strawberries for the Halloween party that I get to do for work.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> ok i wasnt here last year and i dont like caramel apples so ive never even been tempted to do caramel apple bites but what happened with all the failed attempts last year? im really curious now lol


This should be the link to where that conversation started.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party.../106211-your-2011-menus-share-discuss-18.html
If it is not, I'll try again. It started on page 18 of that thread, I think that the link will take you right to there. The gist of it was once you scooped the apples balls, without having the skin on the apple, the moisture from the flesh would dissolve the caramel. We never did come up with a real viable solution.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh thanks, ill go check it out. sounds like a giant pain to me lol.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> oh thanks, ill go check it out. sounds like a giant pain to me lol.


Yeah, that is pretty much what it turned out to be.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Teresa you can send me the butterscotch bites. I'll eat them no problem. I would hate for them to go to waste.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Our party guests are mostly over 55 years old with many over 60. We have to be very careful with caramel.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> Teresa you can send me the butterscotch bites. I'll eat them no problem. I would hate for them to go to waste.


I'll keep that in mind!  My husband had no problem with them either; they are all gone. He is disappointed that I didn't like them because that means that I won't be making them for our party.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

ThAnswr said:


> Our party guests are mostly over 55 years old with many over 60. We have to be very careful with caramel.


Oh, yeah, I can see how that could be a problem!


----------

